# Free Pigeons to a good home



## pigeonboy_18

Hi, 
I rescued 18 pigeons from a barn and I delouced and dewormed them all. 4 or 5 of them a squeakers and the other pigeons are taking care of them. They are all blue-wing barred, except for 5 of them which are blue-wing checkered. I am willing to ship them if receipiant pays for shipping and box, which is about $45 for shipping and $20 for box ( not sure on exact prices but close). I am looking for white homing pigeons if any one has any. I am located in the Upper Pennisula of Michigan above Wisconsin. Please e-mail me if interested as soon as possible to [email protected].
Thanks,
Brian


----------

